# pkgng and freebsd-update slow on the host system



## src386 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm using FreeBSD 10 :

```
FreeBSD TARDIS 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:34:23 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
I have a problem with pkgng and freebsd-update because they are now very slow.
For example `pkg update` takes more than one minute to proceed, although the download speed of individual files is correct (fiber connection) :

```
pkg-1.2.7_4.txz                     100% 2001KB   2.0MB/s   2.0MB/s   00:01
```
This is the same for `freebsd-update` : slow request but fast download. It looks like a kind of very high latency.

`top`, `iostat` and `uptime` are ok, CPU / RAM / HDD solicitation are very low. For example here is my load average :

```
# uptime
 1:35PM  up 15:16, 1 user, load averages: 0.29, 0.30, 0.25
```

I'm running 5 jails, they are ok. `pkgng` and `apt-get` (kfreebsd) are very fast.

I have not used `freebsd-update` and `pkg` for a while and I added an IPv6 gateway + 6to4 client tunnel role and kfreebsd jails. It may be the cause.

Anyway I don't really understand why my host is slow and my jails fast... can you help me ?

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2014)

src386 said:
			
		

> I have not used `freebsd-update` and `pkg` for a while and I added an IPv6 gateway + 6to4 client tunnel role and kfreebsd jails. It may be the cause.


Yes, that could be it. If IPv6 isn't configured properly you will get a delay when the system first tries to connect with IPv6 and then falling back to IPv4. Another issue may be with name resolving. That could cause an initial delay too.


----------



## src386 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> src386 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, you may be right, it looks like an IPv6 issue. `ping6 google.com` does not work. I will check my tunnel or disable IPv6.


----------

